# GH saying my location service is inop or off



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Never had this issue before. I keep getting an sms that GH cannot locate me. Nothing has changed on my phone. Recently getting this issue. Then I get bumped offs ie GH toggles me off. Anyone else??


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Are you using power saver mode?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Are you using power saver mode?


Nope


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Using a Samsung S8 by chance?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> Using a Samsung S8 by chance?


S10e. Never had this issue before, have been getting these messages for the last two weeks only. I've had my phone since Feb or March. Never had an issue till two weeks ago. Sucks, am not getting the min GH hourly rate since it has been so slow. Worse, I could be missing out on orders. Had to work hard tonight via Eats to make up for lost revenue. @uberboy1212, any thoughts?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Prius13 said:


> Never had this issue before. I keep getting an sms that GH cannot locate me. Nothing has changed on my phone. Recently getting this issue. Then I get bumped offs ie GH toggles me off. Anyone else??


They are doing this now when you declined too many offers or when you are multi-apping as a method to control you like an employee. They can do it all they want. I will just sue the f*** out of them.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> Never had this issue before. I keep getting an sms that GH cannot locate me. Nothing has changed on my phone. Recently getting this issue. Then I get bumped offs ie GH toggles me off. Anyone else??


I have had the same issue last week. I have noticed (maybe)that if I sign up for a GH block and then sign into DD I start to get that. This week I deleted all my GH blocks and scheduled DD blocks and then ran GH off block and haven't had the message once.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I haven’t had any issues at all with GH. Im never on schedule though since I can’t pick up blocks, not sure if that makes a difference. I have an iPhone 11


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

You get that message when you are on a scheduled block and not logged into GH.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Back it up Uber said:


> You get that message when you are on a scheduled block and not logged into GH.


That's the weird part, am logged on to my scheduled blocks.



uberboy1212 said:


> I haven't had any issues at all with GH. Im never on schedule though since I can't pick up blocks, not sure if that makes a difference. I have an iPhone 11


Hmmm. I have a Samsung s10e.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

I have the same problem all the time with GH. I think they do it to kick you off block so they don't have to pay you any minimum. Most times they send me an order within 30 seconds of me turning it back on and I'm all "oh, so know you can suddenly find me no problem, huh?" I've even had it happen while I am sitting still in a parking lot, so I know nothing has changed as far as my connection goes.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I am a iPhone lover but a week or so ago it did this to me but since it's a iPhone it told me the issue. The GH app wanted me to always share my location.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> I am a iPhone lover but a week or so ago it did this to me but since it's a iPhone it told me the issue. The GH app wanted me to always share my location.


well there's no need for the grubhub app to know my location unless I am using it - and that is what my permissions are set to.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Paladin220 said:


> well there's no need for the grubhub app to know my location unless I am using it - and that is what my permissions are set to.


Yeah, but the app will give you this message if you don't have it set to always on. I experienced this hiccup on my second day with them.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> S10e. Never had this issue before, have been getting these messages for the last two weeks only. I've had my phone since Feb or March. Never had an issue till two weeks ago. Sucks, am not getting the min GH hourly rate since it has been so slow. Worse, I could be missing out on orders. Had to work hard tonight via Eats to make up for lost revenue. @uberboy1212, any thoughts?


Ever think they could be bumping you off, to avoid paying you?

It wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Paladin220 said:


> well there's no need for the grubhub app to know my location unless I am using it


...as a test u might want to toggle to always. If that clears the issue.....worth it¿ :thumbup:


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

On GH app, I now allow GH to access my location all the time and not just when am on a shift or block. Maybe this will solve my issue.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> On GH app, I now allow GH to access my location all the time and not just when am on a shift or block. Maybe this will solve my issue.


Interesting that I don't have any issues anymore. GH has access to all my geo location 24/7/365.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Prius13 said:


> Interesting that I don't have any issues anymore. GH has access to all my geo location 24/7/365.


 you can turn off GPS anytime.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> you can turn off GPS anytime.


I think you meant location service on the cell. Correct. Agreed.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Interesting that I don't have any issues anymore. GH has access to all my geo location 24/7/365.


it's kind of ridiculous that they try and force you to do that.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

The apps are becoming such location hogs that I'm having to uninstall and reinstall them every time I want to switch to a different platform. I uninstalled doordash and my phone ran like a dream. May make this a habit. Grubhub also needs the storage cache cleared before every shift now. These apps find clever new ways to shoot each other down. I think DD runs interference on other apps just to sabotage the competition.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Prius13 said:


> Never had this issue before. I keep getting an sms that GH cannot locate me. Nothing has changed on my phone. Recently getting this issue. Then I get bumped offs ie GH toggles me off. Anyone else??


Always turn OFF your wifi before you turn ON an delivery app.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Haven't had any issue lately. Uninstalled and re installed app. Turned on app location service to all the time. [email protected] it's pouring rain here in DuPage Chicagoland.


----------

